# Mariah Carey wieder solo!



## stuftuf (1 Nov. 2016)

Mariah ist ja wieder solo. Habe mir schon Hooffnung gemacht, aber anscheinend hat sie schon wieder jemanden, der sie tröstet.... MIST

Mariah Carey wieder solo! | Ist dieser Tänzer der wahre Trennungsgrund? - Leute - Bild.de

Sie folgt damit dem Trend von Madonna und JLo. Muss man nun wohl so machen...


----------



## Hstreet (1 Nov. 2016)

Na dann mal ran an den Speck :drip:


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2016)

Ach deshalb sind gestern die Ölpreise eingebrochen


----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2016)

Ich bewerbe mich auch


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2016)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich auch



Angeblich soll sie von ihrem Verflossenen 50 Mio Dollar verlangen.
Also - vor der Bewerbung schon mal eisern sparen !


----------



## stuftuf (6 Nov. 2016)

comatron schrieb:


> Angeblich soll sie von ihrem Verflossenen 50 Mio Dollar verlangen.
> Also - vor der Bewerbung schon mal eisern sparen !



Mariah muss man sich eben leisten können  könnte vielleicht meinen Bausparer auflösen


----------

